# Message appearing on Youtube video screens.



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2016)

Is anyone else getting this message in the upper left corner of Youtube video screens?   It blocks out the title of videos posted here. Happens with both IE11 and Edge for me.

--------------------------------------
*Your browser doesn't support
 full screen.
Learn more
------------------------------------*

Just started a few days ago.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 4, 2016)

I get the message on Chrome also. If I want to watch it on fullscreen I just chose the "Watch it on YouTube" option (more hits for them that way). For those many of the videos that everyone posts I also click on the "Watch Later" option. I have a Senior Forum file on my YouTube page and it's full of wonderful and diverse music that I can listen to uninterrupted while working . Bonus for me since I have YouTube red so no commercial rolls either !


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks Mark.  Good to know it's not just me.  What I don't like is the message blocks out the title of the video, and I can't make it go away.  Ha! 

 There are A LOT of songs posted here, and sometimes I choose to listen to some based on the title or performer.    Probably not a good reason to choose though.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 4, 2016)

Nancy, I've been getting that message as just as of yesterday, at least that's when I first noticed it.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 4, 2016)

I actually only seen(have seen/saw?) that when playing "embedded" videos(like the ones post in music thread here).  I have not experienced the _non-full-screen_ thing when visiting the main Youtube site.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 4, 2016)

Thomas, come to think of it, it was when I posted and visited music videos here that I mainly recall seeing it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2016)

I never saw it in embedded videos here until a couple of days ago, I haven't changed anything in my computer preferences.  I also get it with both IE11 and Edge.  Also getting it on another forum I belong to.  On youtube everything is okay.  This happened so suddenly, I'm going to try and figure out what changed and what I can do about it.  I don't like it, maybe it's the result of an update?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2016)

And now the videos are back to normal on Chrome. Are they back to normal for Firefox and Edge users ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2016)

They're better because the full screen error message no longer blocks the title of the video in IE and Edge.  But if you click on full screen icon in the lower right hand corner, then the message shows again.  That's the way it is on my computer anyway.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2016)

Ah, OK...same here now that I tried it. I can still watch it full screen with Youtube option. I know it's happening on other sites too. I am guessing it's so people do have to go back to YouTube to watch it in fullscreen mode. Googled the issue but really didn't find anything in general or current.


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2016)

There is a way to open a YouTube video in full screen.

If you ever use this method, anybody that opens one,
will have to use the "esc" button to get out of it.

Watch this short video for instructions

Mike.


----------

